# Rearend



## OrbitOrange (Jul 5, 2010)

My lemans does the 1 wheel peel. I have an 83 chevy truck with a factory posi/LS rear. If both are 10 or 12 bolt, can i swap the carrier out in each on as long as the bolt count is the same and axle splines are the same? This would gain me a lower gear ratio and posi rear for just some labor.


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

Ummm....No.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

The only way I could see it working is if you took the whole rear axle assmbly from the truck, cut off the leaf spring pads, weld on aftermarket 4 link brackets, then attach to the new rear 4 link suspention you'll need to weld onto the car.

In other words......


ALKYGTO said:


> Ummm....No.


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

GTO is an 8.2 rear 10 bolt, 83 truck 10 bolt is 8.5 inch, so no. But, if you get a later model monte carlo rear, it may fit in the GTO.


----------



## 06SixOhGoat (Jun 19, 2010)

if you want a rear that will last. yes i know guys. put custom a ford 9" in there. youll never touch the rear again.


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Here are more options from Randy's Ring and Pinion


----------



## OrbitOrange (Jul 5, 2010)

Thanks thats what I needed to know. I didn't know there were so many differant rear end options.


----------



## likethat (Oct 5, 2007)

06SixOhGoat said:


> if you want a rear that will last. yes i know guys. put custom a ford 9" in there. youll never touch the rear again.


I smoked a '79 N case 9" 33 spline. Broke out he pinion nose bearing housing. The 9" is not bad just make sure it has a strange center if your dragging with a good amount of HP. A 12 bolt is just as good if not better and the big body 10bolts from the 60's are tough as nails.


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

IMO if you are starting from scratch and not rebuilding your existing rear and looking to buy upgrade the three best options are the Chevy 12 bolt, Ford nine inch or the Strange S-60. 

The Ford allows easy gear swaps if you race or don't have an overdrive so you can do drag strip or road trips. They are strong and have a lot of options for brakes, gear ratios etc. but they made a lot of different cases and if your buying one from someone you'll want to make sure it has the nodular case.

The Strange S-60 is based pm the Dana 60 rear axle used primarily in 3/4 and 1 ton trucks and the high horsepower stick shift Mopars of the sixties. While it does'nt allow you to easily swap gear ratios in stock form it easily makes any other passenger car rear look like a toy. It boasts a 9 3/4 inch ring gear and 33 spline axles stock. 

I run a 12 bolt with all Strange internals, they make high quality products (as do many others, do your homework) and I have not experienced any problems (yet) and I have a very heavy stick shift car with a lot of power and sticky tires. The twelve bolt Chevy is a good rear if you upgrade the axles and bearings, that is the weakpoint because the axle acts as the inner race of the bearing( the others have hardened bearing races pressed onto the axle)and the axle is retained by a c-clip, not by the outer bearing race.


Your existing 10 bolt can be upgraded also, it really amounts to how much power you ultimately think youll be putting down and how you drive the car. A weekend cruiser can get by with the rebuild and a bolt in posi unit. You might consider an Airlocker system if they are available for your axle. They can turn your open rear into a locked spool at the flick of a switch and they bolt into your stock carrier. I would also recommend eliminating the c-clip axles if you race at all. :cheers


----------



## likethat (Oct 5, 2007)

Did the Pontiac 8.2 10 bolt axle go from bolt in to c clips after '68?


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

I'm pretty sure you're right, that it still has bolt in axles.


----------

